# Πήτερ Ακρόυντ: Σαίξπηρ Η βιογραφία



## nickel (Mar 25, 2011)

[SIZE=+1]Σαίξπηρ
Η βιογραφία[/SIZE]
*Πήτερ Ακρόυντ*
μετάφραση: *Σπύρος Τσούγκος*
*Μικρή Άρκτος*, 2010
624 σελ.
Τιμή € 33,31

Πλούσιο υλικό για τον Σέξπιρ, αλλά και για τον Ακρόιντ, στις παρουσιάσεις:


Γιάννης Στάμος, Ζωής αγώνας άγονος;, "Ελευθεροτυπία"/ "Βιβλιοθήκη", τχ. 644, 26.2.2011
Μάρη Θεοδοσοπούλου, Ο κατά Ακρόυντ Σαίξπηρ, "Η Εποχή", 6.3.2011
Δημήτρης Αναστασόπουλος, Ο σκοτεινός φευγαλέος Σέξπιρ, "Κυριακάτικη Ελευθεροτυπία"/ Ένθετο "ΕΠΤΑ", 13.2.2011
Ο Ακρόιντ παρουσιάζει στο κοινό τον Σαίξπηρ, "Η Καθημερινή"/ "Τέχνες και Γράμματα", 28.11.2010


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2016)

nickel said:


> Σχετικά με ένα πολύ καλά μεταφρασμένο βιβλίο για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να εμβαθύνουν στο έργο και την εποχή του Σέξπιρ:
> 
> 
> The Books' Journal - Σάββατο, 23 Απριλίου 2016
> ...



Ανάσταση νήματος πενταετούς,


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2016)

...
Nickelio:
When to the sessions of sweet silent thought 
I summon up remembrance of things past, 
I sigh the lack of many things I sought 
http://www.shakespeare-online.com/sonnets/30.html

Daemanio:
I would forget it fain; 
But, O, it presses to my memory, 
Like damned guilty deeds to sinners' minds
http://www.opensourceshakespeare.or...?WorkID=romeojuliet&Act=3&Scene=2&Scope=scene

This is a gift that I have, simple, simple—
a foolish extravagant spirit, full of forms, 
figures, shapes, objects, ideas, apprehensions, motions, 
revolutions. These are begot in the ventricle 
of memory, nourished in the womb of pia mater, 
and delivered upon the mellowing of occasion.
http://shakespeare.mit.edu/lll/lll.4.2.html

_The Two Gentlemen of Lexilogia_


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 25, 2016)

:up::up::up::upz::upz::upz:


----------



## SBE (Apr 25, 2016)

Επαυξάνω:
:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::up::up::wub:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 25, 2016)

chapeau!


----------

